# Domainrecht: .com und zu lange inaktiv



## Ben Ben (31. August 2004)

So folgende Frage, vielleicht ist das Topic auch etwas dämlich aber ich wusste nicht wie ich das gewünschte knapp hinbekomme.
Und zwar geht es darum, dasss ich mir mal habe sagen lassen, dass der Besitz einer Domain für ungülitg erklärt werden kann, wenn der Besitzer dieser Seite diese zwar besitzt, aber nie seit Regsitrierung oder meinetwegen der letzten x Monate / Jahre auch eine Seite geschweige denn eine IP eines Server dahinterstand. Stimmt das in Bezug auf .com Domains?


----------

